# What are these hinges????



## Elesius (16 Jul 2020)

Hi,
I know they are some kind of spring loaded pivot hinge, but i cant seem to find these particular ones anywhere! Thanks in advance


----------



## Inspector (16 Jul 2020)

Best search result for me was "spring loaded pin hinge".
https://dirak.com/en/products/hinges/4- ... e-pr02-120

Pete


----------



## Elesius (18 Jul 2020)

Great! Thanks for your help


----------

